# but apartment in Alex.



## UmMaryam (May 4, 2012)

Doss someone here know Howard much a apartment Costa. With 3room? Wich Places have fine apartments? Khat should i Think of then i come There for buy? 
What is thé ruls? WHO cant i Contact for show us around?

Im from Sweden, Do then need someone Document from here?


----------



## UmMaryam (May 4, 2012)

Salamu alleykum. Jezakum Allah kheir for your answer. I cant sned you massage i dont know why. Have you a email i can contakt you with?

Best regards / ummaryam


----------



## umm hasna (May 10, 2012)

Salamu alleykum sis 

how is the moving going for u


----------



## UmMaryam (May 4, 2012)

Salamu alleykum um hasna. Can you please send Me a massage?

Best regards / ummaryam


----------

